# Der Ostseeangelclub



## Anglerboard-Team (12. März 2008)

*werbung*

*Der Ostseeangelclub*

Wir sind eine private Gruppe von begeisterten Anglern und Anglerinnen, die das Bootsfischen auf
der Ostsee, sowie das Süßwasserfischen in der Schlei und anliegenden Gewässern betreiben.

Der Ostseeangelclub.de ist als privater Zusammenschluß von Anglern zu sehen und ist nicht gewinnorientiert zu betrachten.
Nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung wollen wir Anglern die Möglichkeit geben, auf bestausgerüsteten Booten, das “ PETRI HEIL “ im nördlichen Schleswig Holstein mit uns zu teilen.

Unsere Zielfische sind im Salzwasser: DORSCH, HERING, MEERFORELLE, LACHS, PLATTFISCH, HORNHECHT, AAL und anderer verwertbarer Beifang.
Im Süßwasser ZANDER, BARSCH, HECHT, AAL usw.
Durch beste/neueste Echolot-Gps-Technik und durch sehr erfahrene Meeres u. Raubfischangler bemühen wir uns, für Fangerfolge zu sorgen.

Wer also seine Zeit und sein Geld nicht auf “ angelunfähig geführten Kuttern “ verschwenden will, sollte Kontakt zu uns aufnehmen.

Unser “ Angelrevier “, erreichbar durch schnelle Motorboote, ist die deutsche, nördliche Ostsee,
sowie der dänische kleine Belt und der große Belt vor Langeland!
Auf Wunsch werden Tages und Mehrtagesfahrten, exklusiv und individuell organisiert.
Um das realistisch umzusetzen, bleibt die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt.

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten können bei Mehrtagesfahrten in ansprechenden Unterkünften von
uns organisiert werden.

Wichtig sind uns, “ WAID bzw. FISCHGERECHTES VERHALTEN, NATURBEGEISTERUNG, KAMERADSCHAFT AN BORD “, Kühltruhen-Massenfang-Angler lehnen wir ab.
Jeder Angler kann und soll gerne Fisch im Gegenwert seiner Aufwandsentschädigung mit von
Bord nehmen.

Eine von unseren Bootsführern ist eine erfahrene Meeresanglerin. Wir bieten auch Ausfahrten an,
die nur aus Anglerinnen bestehen können.

Wir freuen uns auf nette, angelbegeisterte Leute, um unsere Leidenschaft mit Ihnen zu teilen.

Tight lines ...
Der Ostseeangelclub
www.ostseeangelclub.de


----------



## Kistenmann (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> ......
> Wir sind eine private Gruppe .....
> 
> Der Ostseeangelclub.de ist als privater Zusammenschluß von Anglern zu sehen und ist nicht gewinnorientiert zu betrachten.
> ...


Na dann wünsche ich der privaten Crew vom Osteseeangelclub man alles Gute. 

Gleichzeitig erhoffe ich mir, dass die gewerblich durchgeführten Fahrten angemeldet und versichert sind und auch die Boote entsprechend angemeldet sind. Vielleicht sollte das auf der Homepage auch erwähnt werden, da 80€ für eine 6-Stunden-Angeltour ja nicht gerade wenig sind, auch wenn das nicht der Pauschal-Preis ist und abhängig vom Fanggebiet...
Und abgesehen davon wundere ich mich, dass das hier auftaucht und nicht in Angelreisen Angebote |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Petri Heil bei euern Touren Tom und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel..:vik: :vik:

Und ich hoffe auch mal bei euch Gast zu sein.


----------



## Kistenmann (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Reisender schrieb:


> 1 Lese dir die Home genau durch, dann wirst du sehen das sie Angemeldet sind !!


Alle Hinweise, die ich dort bisher entnommen habe sind rein privater Natur. Der Hinweis, dass die Boote legitimiert geführt werden und den Regeln der KVR entsprechen wird ja nicht gemeint sein |kopfkrat


Reisender schrieb:


> 2 Wenn sie dir zu Teuer sind, dann Buche halt nicht bei den !!


Ich will dort gar nicht buchen, weil ich selber Bootsbesitzer bin. Ich finde 80€ als Aufwandsentschädigung pro Person einfach ein wenig zu viel. Wenn ich bedenke, dass 4 Mann auf dem Boot sind und jeder 80€ für 6 Std. bezahlt.....


Reisender schrieb:


> 3 Ist es eine Vorstellung vom Board und hat mit Bootsangeln und Hochseangeln was zu tun !!


Wie auch andere Vorstellungen von "Unternehmen" im Bereich der von mir angesprochenen Rubrik.


Reisender schrieb:


> 4 Warum rege ich mich eigendlich auf ??


Das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen und auch den Zeilen gar nicht so recht entnehmen. War auch nicht beabsichtigt, dass sich hier irgendwer über das von mir geschriebene aufregt. So ein Board dient ja nun mal auch dem Meinungsaustausch und das von mir geschriebene war eben das, was mir zu diesem Trööt eingefallen ist.
Schönen Tag noch #h

**EDIT** huch


----------



## baltic25 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Das ist einfach unverschämt und dreist.....#dmehr sag ich dazu nicht

Baltic25


----------



## gründler (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

hi
Das einzige was mich stört der Preis,für Eigner äh nicht von interesse.Für nicht Bootsbesitzer stellt sich die Frage leihe ich mir ein Boot für weniger Geld oder oder oder.
Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen was er wo wie bucht!
Zum angeblichen dreisten vorgehen,versuchen wir nicht alle unsere Schäffchen ins trockene zu bekommen wenn uns die Möglichkeiten bestehen oder vorhanden sind?
Was nun jeder davon hält ist Ansichtssache,aber man sollte nicht Urteilen wenn man die gegebenheiten nicht ausführlich kennt.
lg


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

nun ja, solche Preise sind nicht so unüblich wenn ich mir nun mal so die "Mitfahrgelegenheiten" bei Rügen so ansehe wenn es zum Trolling raus geht ...
allerdings geht es da dann auch wesentlich länger als 6 Std :m
wozu dann son Club gut sein soll #c
da bleib ich doch lieber in meinem BAC |asmil:
es hat schon seinen Reiz von so einem tollen Boot mit wenigen Leuten zu angeln - ich finde es wesentlich angenehmer als nen übervoller Kutter - wem es zu teuer ist der muß ja nicht dort einsteigen ... so einfach ist das würd ich sagen #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Ich finds schon so ein bischen lustig, was der eine oder andere hier so raushaut. Zumindest haben die meisten wohl keine Ahnung, was ein Boot und ein Motor dieser Klasse kostet. Dazu kommt, das das hier ein Angebot ist, welches man annehmen kann oder auch ablehnen. Wem das zu teuer ist, der kann sich ja ne Jolle mit 5PS mieten und zur ersten Tonne vor dem Hafen X rausfahren. Zwei dieser Mietboote kosten komplett etwa soviel, wie der Motor des hier angebotenen großen Bootes.
Zu den festen Betriebskosten eines solchen Bootes:
-Abschreibung und Reparaturen ( min. 3000,- Euro jährlich)
-Versicherungen/ Kasko: 500 Euro jährlich
-Motorenservice ( kenne die Preise z.B. von Suzuki ) 450,- Euro für 150 Betriebsstunden
-Hafen/ Liegegebühren
-Mehrkosten für Sprit bei Trailertransport.
Wenn man das so zusammenrechnet, kommt man auf minimal 10 Euro pro Betriebsstunde bei Booten dieser Klasse, wenn man wie ich im jahr auf etwa 400 Angelstunden kommt.  Nun kommt noch der Sprit obendrauf.
Wenn man das zusammenrechnet, haben wir die Kosten ohne Schiffsführer/Guide. Sollte dieser eben nur Mitangler mitnehmen und selbst mitangeln, kann man sich ausrechnen, was so in etwa an Kosten ansteht. Wenn noch ein richtiger Guide (Hauptberufler ) dazukommt, muß der sein Leben daraus bestreiten - an 365 Tagen im Jahr incl. Steuern, Versicherungen, Altersvorsorge usw..
Warum bitteschön sollte jemand anderen tolle Touren für lau anbieten? Er kommt nach so einer Tour auch noch nach Hause, darf das Boot reinigen, die Reparaturen und die Beseitigung der Blessuren schön allein in seiner Freizeit abarbeiten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

das man ist das teuer höre ich jeden tag.nur ein kunde der fast immer fisch gefangen hat der fragt schon nach dem nächsten termin noch bevor wir wieder im hafen sind.ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich ein boot zu kaufen dann weis er was es kostet!!!!siehe dolphin!!!ich fahre mittlerweile nur noch mit 2-3 kunden raus weil die nicht meckern und alle die mal gemeckert haben über den preis für die habe ich nur noch ein müdes lächeln übrig.DENN DAS LETZTE HEMD HAT KEINE TASCHEN


----------



## Reisender (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich finds schon so ein bischen lustig, was der eine oder andere hier so raushaut. Zumindest haben die meisten wohl keine Ahnung, was ein Boot und ein Motor dieser Klasse kostet. Dazu kommt, das das hier ein Angebot ist, welches man annehmen kann oder auch ablehnen. Wem das zu teuer ist, der kann sich ja ne Jolle mit 5PS mieten und zur ersten Tonne vor dem Hafen X rausfahren. Zwei dieser Mietboote kosten komplett etwa soviel, wie der Motor des hier angebotenen großen Bootes.
> Zu den festen Betriebskosten eines solchen Bootes:
> -Abschreibung und Reparaturen ( min. 3000,- Euro jährlich)
> -Versicherungen/ Kasko: 500 Euro jährlich
> ...





:vik:............ Richtig


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

hm...jedem seine meinung.

für mich haben alle ein bischen recht...und gut is das.
ich persönlich finde 80€ pro nase für 6 stunden auch n bischen üppig...aber ich denke mal,auch der ostseeanglerclub wird seine fans finden.|rolleyes
das konzept is garnicht mal schlecht.und qualität hat nu mal seinen preis.auch wenn ihn nicht jeder bezahlen kann oder will.
liegt bei jedem selbst.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Also, ich kann mir ganz gut vorstellen, woran sich manche offensichtlich stören... habe im folgenden Zitat die entsprechenden Passagen mal unterstrichen...



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> werbung
> 
> *Der Ostseeangelclub*
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Text erweckt, in Verbindung mit der Website (ostsee)...angelclub.de, den Eindruck, dass begeisterte Meeresangler anderen die Möglichkeit geben wollen, sie auf Angeltrips zu begleiten und dafür dann eine Unkostenbeteiligung erwarten/ verlangen.

Nun, ich bin selbst begeisterter Bootsfahrer und Angler und nehme auch gelegentlich Leute mit.
Ich erwarte dann von diesen, dass sie beim Ein-/ Ausslippen, Auf-/ Abrödeln und ggf. Reinigung des Bootes nicht "mit den Händen in der Tasche" daneben stehen.
Einen Spritzuschuss verlange ich nicht (bei manchen würde ich ihn sogar ablehnen, wenn er angeboten wird), da ich ja sowieso fahren würde.
Auch das Boot habe ich mir nicht für andere gekauft und wußte vorher, welche Kosten für Anschaffung und Unterhalt auf mich zukommen.

Im vorliegenden Fall ist es dann aber wohl doch ein wenig anders, da die Boote/ Touren regelrecht gebucht werden können... da ist dann nichts mehr mit "teil haben lassen", es handelt sich zumindest um einen Nebenerwerb und sei es nur mit dem Ziel, das eigene Hobby/ Boot zu refinanzieren...

Ich persönlich finde selbst das nicht verwerflich und wer eh nur 3x im Jahr zum Angeln raus möchte, ist mit den 80.- Euro pro Tour sicher besser bedient als mit dem Unterhalt eines eigenen Bootes!
Nur, in Verbindung mit obigem Zitat sieht es halt so aus, als solle der gewerbliche Charakter des Angebots verschleiert werden und das finde ich persönlich auch nicht so gelungen...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kistenmann (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Nur, in Verbindung mit obigem Zitat sieht es halt so aus, als solle der gewerbliche Charakter des Angebots verschleiert werden und das finde ich persönlich auch nicht so gelungen...


Genau das ist es, was einen faden Geschmack erzeugt. Hätte man treffender nicht formulieren können. Schade, dass es hier keinen "Danke" Button gibt....|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Über dem gesamten Artikel steht doch: *Werbung*
Ist doch für den Endverbraucher egal. Er vergleicht die Preise und das Angebot und entscheidet, ob er das nutzen will oder nicht. Der Rest geht dann ganz automatisch. Nach einigen Vorkommnissen der letzten Zeit muß man davon ausgehen, dass die Berufsgenossenschaft See die verschiedenen Internetboards im Auge hat und sich diese Anbieter Boot für Boot vornehmen werden. Das alles ist aber nicht das Problem des Nutzers. Dieser sollte auch nicht nur auf den Preis, sondern auch auf die gebotene Sicherheit achten.


----------



## Stokker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Mir hatte die Anonnce auch nicht gefallen, nur wusste ich es nicht auszudrücken. Aber genau das ist es , es klingt so als wollten sie ihren sogenannten Ostseeklub damit finanzieren.
Das hätte man woanders unterbringen sollen.80 Euro ?? Schade das es keinen Vogelzeigesmilie gibt...


----------



## Fishzilla (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Zu den festen Betriebskosten eines solchen Bootes:
> -Abschreibung und Reparaturen ( min. 3000,- Euro jährlich)
> -Versicherungen/ Kasko: 500 Euro jährlich
> -Motorenservice ( kenne die Preise z.B. von Suzuki ) 450,- Euro für 150 Betriebsstunden
> ...



Der Anbieter macht es doch nur privat und nimmt ja auch nur privates Geld ein.
Wenn er am einen Tag 3 Leutchen zum angeln mitnimmt, kommt in meinen Augen was zusammen. Er lebt davon ja nicht. Dann ist das schon eine Menge Kohle.
Abschreibung bei Privatfahrten?
Er bietet ja auch keine Dienstleistung an. Alle Zahlungen von Mitfahrgästen sind freiwillig.
Wiederum bin ich auch beim lesen ein wenig irritiert gewesen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Ich habe die Kosten aufgelistet. Dabei ist es egal, ob du Privatmann oder Geschäftsmann bist. Die Kosten sind faktisch da. Es ist egal, ob du sagst: O.K. das akzeptiere ich - dafür habe ich mir ein Boot gekauft. Nach einer bestimmten Zeit ist der Wert deines Bootes gegen 0 und du hast Reparaturen. Wer das wegleugnet, betrügt sich selbst. Ein Boot in dieser Größe kostet das, was ich da grob skizziert habe.
Wenn ich mal für einen Pilktag ( also wenig Fahrtzeiten ) 3x80 Euro kassiere, ist das erst einmal ein guter Preis - wenn ich sage: Ich wäre auch allein gefahren. Aber davon ann man hier nicht ausgehen. Es wird gefahren, wenn Gäste buchen.
Und privat?? Warte mal ab, wenn die Berufsgenossenschaft kommt. Dann gehts richtig gut zur Sache. Aber das ist alles ein anderes Thema.
Stefan: Er lebt davon nicht - aber seine Kosten laufen und laufen und laufen. Jeder, der sich auf dieser Basis ein Boot kauft, ist ein ganz armer Willi. Er wird finanziell niemals auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.


----------



## Fishzilla (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Hallo Hans
Die Kosten sind da, das wusste ich bei meinen Bootskauf auch und die Folge/Erhaltungskosten sollten kalkulatorisch mit reingerechnet werden.
Wer beim tanken erst bemerk, das er sein Porsche mit 20€ nicht voll bekommt, sollte sich lieber nach einem anderen fahrbaren Untersatz umsehen.
Ich habe mein obigen Text mit einer leichten Ironie geschrieben, weil mir persönlich die "Anzeige" zuviel gewerblichen Charakter verströmt und wollte es lediglich durch die Blumen sagen.
Eigentlich wollte ich hier einen Vergleich mit einbringen, ich lasse es aber lieber.
Vielleicht habe ich die obige Anzeige auch völlig falsch interpretiert und möchte hier keinen unbegründet auf die Füße treten.


----------



## raubangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....
> Nach einigen Vorkommnissen der letzten Zeit muß man davon ausgehen, dass die Berufsgenossenschaft See die verschiedenen Internetboards im Auge hat und sich diese Anbieter Boot für Boot vornehmen werden.
> ....



Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum die kein Impressum haben. Für einen Abmahnverein ist das ein gefundenes Fressen....

Aber die See-BG ist hier auch nicht zuständig, da 
1. keine Angestellten vorhanden sind (BG-Bereich Unfallversicherung)
2. keine gewerbliche Seeschiffahrt betrieben wird (BG-Bereich Schiffssicherheit). Das setzt den Zweck einer Gewinnerzielung voraus und das soll nach eigenen Angaben ja nicht stattfinden.
Wobei ich dabei mehr Angst vorm Finanzamt als vor der See-BG hätte.|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

80 Euro ist eine Menge Geld. Allerdings bekommt man auch eine Menge dafür. Man ist schnell am Fisch, man muß sich nicht mit seinem kotzenden alkoholisierten Nachbarn rumstreiten, man ist flexibel, man kann individuelle Wünsche äußern...

und und und...

Ich war jetzt schon seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr auf einem Kutter, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe kosten die so ca. um 40 Euro. Die Leistung die ich für die 40 Eus bekomme ist oft bescheiden, also was solls, es kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm was wert ist.

Für mich wäre das garnichts. Ich kenne genug Leute mit denen ich mal so mitfahren kann, natürlich gegen Maloche, aber das ist ja total ok.

Wenn ich überlege, dass Leute mehr als 1000km zurücklegen um eine Ostseetour zu machen, da frage ich mich ob sie mit den 80 Euro nicht letztendlich glücklich und zufrieden wären...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

ich stand im sommer auf rügen an einem kai als ein boot anlegte .ein angler mit kind stieg aus und der mann bezahlte für 6 std angeln 140.-euro.alle die auf dem anleger standen schauten sich nur an.der angler murrte nicht und hat bezahlt also muß er zufrieden gewesen sein.....aber ich glaube wer wirklich ernsthaft rechnet ist klar im vorteil.ich nehme auch angekumpel mit wie schon geschrieben,aber genauso fahre ich auch alleine und da ist mir das egal was es kostet denn es ist mein HOBBY und hobbys kosten geld.ansonsten hört einfach auf zu angeln und sammelt briefmarken die gibts ab 55 ct.


----------



## Kistenmann (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



esox02 schrieb:


> ....denn es ist mein HOBBY und hobbys kosten geld.ansonsten hört einfach auf zu angeln und sammelt briefmarken die gibts ab 55 ct.


Ich behaupte nach wie vor, es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Hobby und Gewerbe und der wird mir hier bislang nicht erläutert. Hier wird eine Leistung angeboten und dafür wird Geld eingenommen. Das wird auch das Finanzamt interessieren. Und solange hier nichts von einem Gewerbe erwähnt wird, bleibt bei mir ein fader Geschmack.
Und bisher konnte ich auf den seiten nichts davon erkennen. 
Vielleicht wird auch dabei ja noch nachgebessert #c


----------



## Ollek (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nach wie vor, es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Hobby und Gewerbe und der wird mir hier bislang nicht erläutert. Hier wird eine Leistung angeboten und dafür wird Geld eingenommen. Das wird auch das Finanzamt interessieren. Und solange hier nichts von einem Gewerbe erwähnt wird, bleibt bei mir ein fader Geschmack.
> Und bisher konnte ich auf den seiten nichts davon erkennen.
> Vielleicht wird auch dabei ja noch nachgebessert #c



Du wirst recht haben, das Impressum mit der Anschrift des Eingetragenen Vereins muss nachgebessert werden sonnst Interessiert sich das FA dafür.

Dennoch darf (muss sonnst wirds Bein dicke) ein Verein schon Geld für eine Leistung annehmen, siehe MS Zufriedenheit 
die ja auch kein Privater gewerblicher Kutter mehr ist.

Das der Preis einigen zu hoch ist liegt wohl an den Sozialen Schichten in Deutschland, und wie Falk sagt "wer es nicht bezahlen kann (oder will) soll es zumindest nicht schlecht reden.

#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

wenn es ein verein ist als e.v. braucht er nichts zahlen.sonst kannst du noch15.20 euro raufpacken denn das ist dann die ust.

die briemarken sind auch inkl.ust.


----------



## Ollek (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Wenn es den ein e.V. ist, man weiss es ja nicht ohne Impressum.

Aber ohne Impressum ists für FA sicherlich Interessant wenn Geld genommen wird.

#h


----------



## noworkteam (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Auf der Seite steht recht deutlich, das die Boote Mietboote sind. Aus meiner Sicht wird durch diese Angabe der reine private Zweck verlassen und sich, wenn auch nicht gewünscht, in den gewerblichen Bereich begeben.

Bis auf die Aussage, das es sich um einen rein privaten Zusammenschluss handelt, unterscheidet sich die Seite in keiner Weise von einem kommerziellen Anbieter.

Zumindest müsste der Bootsbesitzer die Einkünfte hieraus in seine Einkommenssteuer fliessen lassen. 

Und da es sich um ein regelmäßiges Angebot an Dienstleistungen handelt, ist meiner Sicht die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, das hier das Finanzamt eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit unterstellt. Wenn es ein Verein wäre, vermietet dann der Verein ein vereinseigenes Boot, oder ist das Boot nicht im Anlagevermögen des Vereines aufgelistet.???

Fragen über Fragen....

Ich finde das den ursprünglichen Sinn völlig in Ordnung, die Umsetzung (z.B. fehlendes Impressum olala) auf der Seite, sagen wir mal, überarbeitungswürdig.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg...

Gruss

Noworkteam

PS. Die Kostenrechung inklusive Abschreibung ist normalerweise nur für Unternehmen etc. richtig, nicht für eine Privatperson,..,oder kann man den Abschreibungsbetrag steuerminimierend einsetzen ???



*Muss ein Verein Umsatzsteuer bezahlen?*
_Vereine sind anderen Unternehmern umsatzsteuerlich grundsätzlich gleichgestellt. Für den ideellen Tätigkeitsbereich eines Vereins fällt keine Umsatzsteuer an. Zum Unternehmensbereich gehören aber alle Umsätze des Vereins, die im Rahmen eines steuerpflichtigen wirtschaftlichen Geschäftsbetriebs, eines Zweckbetriebs oder der Vermögensverwaltung anfallen._
_Folgende Besonderheiten sind zu beachten:_
_1.) Steuerbefreiungen_
_Für gemeinnützige Vereine gelten neben den allgemeinen Befreiungsvorschriften des Umsatzsteuerrechts noch weitergehende Steuerbefreiungen. Folgende Umsätze können z.B. unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen steuerfrei sein:_
_- Veräußerung, Vermietung und Verpachtung von Grundstücken_
_- Teilnehmergebühren bei kulturellen und sportlichen Veranstaltungen_
_2.) Steuersatz_
_Steuerpflichtige Umsätze, die ein gemeinnütziger Verein im Rahmen der Vermögensverwaltung oder eines Zweckbetriebs ausführt, unterliegen grundsätzlich dem ermäßigten Steuersatz von 7 %._ _Für steuerpflichtige Umsätze, die der Verein im Rahmen eines steuerpflichtigen wirtschaftlichen Geschäftsbetriebs ausführt, ist der Steuersatz von 16 % bzw. von 7 % anzuwenden. Das gilt auch, wenn die Bruttoeinnahmen niedriger als 60.000 DM sind (Besteuerungsgrenze für Körperschaft- und Gewerbesteuer)_

_. Umsatzsteuer _

_Soweit Vereine Einnahmen aus einem wirtschaftlichen Geschäftsbetrieb, einem Zweckbetrieb oder im Rahmen der Vermögensverwaltung erzielen, unterliegen diese Leistungen der Umsatzsteuer (vgl. S. 59 f). Die Vereine sind dabei den anderen Unternehmern grundsätzlich gleichgestellt, es gibt für sie keine besondere Steuerbefreiung._
_Im wirtschaftlichen Geschäftsbetrieb eines Vereins ist für umsatzsteuerpflichtige Leistungen der Regelsteuersatz von zur Zeit 16 % anzuwenden. Nur für die Leistungen eines Vereins, die im Rahmen eines Zweckbetriebs oder der Vermögensverwaltung erbracht werden, ist die Umsatzsteuer nach dem ermäßigten Steuersatz von 7 % zu bemessen (vgl. S. 63)._
_Umsatzsteuer braucht jedoch überhaupt nicht entrichtet zu werden, wenn die steuerpflichtigen Gesamteinnahmen im vorangegangenen Kalenderjahr 32.500 DM nicht überstiegen haben (sog. Kleinunternehmerregelung, vgl. S. 66)._
_Bei allen Fragen zu dieser schwierigen Materie sind die Finanzämter gerne bereit, weitere Auskünfte zu geben. Insbesondere bei größeren Sportvereinen empfiehlt es sich allerdings regelmäßig, einen Angehörigen der steuerberatenden Berufe einzuschalten. _
_Verfasser: Oberfinanzdirektion Düsseldorf, Besitz- und Verkehrsteuerabteilung Köln, Referate St 12 und 13_


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Noworkteam
Bei der Abschreibung gehts nicht um steuerliche Gesichtspunkte. Es ist ein ganz einfachnes Prinzip: Boot kaufen, 10 Jahre fahren, Boot alle, Geld weg, neu Boot kaufen.....
Wer das nicht beachtet, betrügt sich selbst


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es ist ein ganz einfachnes Prinzip: Boot kaufen, 10 Jahre fahren, Boot alle, Geld weg, neu Boot kaufen.....


Evtl. solltest Du Deine Boote etwas besser pflegen :q! Ich habe in 10 Jahren noch nie 100% Verlust gemacht, realistisch sind bei gutem Zustand eher 50%... Ein Angelboot für 20 K€ = 10 K€ nach 10 Jahren= 1000 Euro p.a., bißchen Wartung am Motor, Politur fürs Schifferle, Tüv für'n Trailer, Antifouling 50 € = 1500.- Euro p.a. + Sprit. Ist für so'n geiles Hobby nicht viel...und das lass ich mir nicht vermiesen.
Zum eigentlichen Thema: Mir ist der Beitrag auch eher negativ aufgefallen, weder mitfahren noch mieten würde ich da. Aber das ist meine Meinung aus Kundensicht...


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Fisherbandit
Du solltest den Thread von vorn lesen. Ich habe mehrfach erklärt: Abschreibung plus Reparaturen. Dazu kommt, das das dort abgebildete kein "20K-Boot ist". So ein Boot kostet voll augerüstet mit Motor und Trailer ne Mark mehr. Und wenn es dann für Chartertouren eingesetzt wird, nimmt die Abnutzung massiv zu.
Ich wollte di auch nicht dein Hobby vermiesen. Wie kommst du überhaupt auf so einen Klopfer? Ich finde es nur lustig, wie sich der eine oder andere selbst arm rechnet.


----------



## forelle03 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Es gibt immer Leute die alles schlecht reden müssen was nicht ihren Vorstellungen entspricht.
Ich persönlich finde es eine gute Sache vorallem des wegen weil man gleichzeitig einen Guide an Bord hat der sich mit dem Hochseeangeln auskennt und den Kunden mit guten Tipps helfen kann. Des weiteren ist solch eine Tour mit Sicherheit entspannter als auf einem Kutter mit 30 und mehr Leuten und es kann auf die Wünsche des Kunden eingegangen werden.
Ich will hoffen das wir uns mal kennenlernen und ein paar Touren machen.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Hab mich nicht negativ zu Wort gemeldet aber trotzdem mal meine jährlichen Unkosten:
Impeller 35,-
Anoden (3stk) 75,-
Antifouling ca. 100,-
Öl (dank Beziehung) 70,-
Öl und Benzinfilter 50,-
Krangebühr 35,-
Winterlager habe ich kostenlos.
Yachthafen von April bis Oktober (ohne Strom) 750,-
sonst für 365 Tage Yachthafen 950,-
Dann kommt ganz klar noch zwischen 10-12 Liter Diesel die Std dazu.
Haftpflicht 70,-
Kasko (inc. 4 Jahre Schadensfreirabatt) 240,-

Sind also so ca. 1450,- laufende Kosten im Jahr.
Dann kommt ganz klar noch zwischen 10-12 Liter Diesel die Std dazu und kaputt darf dann auch nichts gehen #c


----------



## Rainer 32 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Sind also so ca. 1450,- laufende Kosten im Jahr. #c



...das ist nunmal der Eintrittspreis für das geilste Hobby der Welt. Das kann man sich schön rechnen oder nicht, aber am Ende kommt man da hin.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

...und da fehlen eben noch die Anschaffungs-(abschreibungs-)-kosten und die Reparaturen, sowie auch mal ne Neuanschaffung von bestimmten Teilen.


----------



## Ollek (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

 Eins habt ihr dann aber doch noch vergessen bei der Kostenzusammenstellung... die *Zeit und Arbeit*. Es kommen leider keine Heinzelmänchen und reparieren und warten mein Boot gratis.

Ich finde den Preis von 80 Tacken völlig i.o. und insbesondere wenn man bedenkt das es eine geführte Tour ist ohne zig andere an Bord.

@ Angelpaar wir sehen uns dieses Jahr #6


----------



## Monsterqualle (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt schnurzpiepegal, ob es ein gewerbliches Angebot oder nicht ist. Ich finde den Preis noch eher günstig für das, was geboten wird und werde mich mit Sicherheit in diesem Sommer hin und wieder auf den Booten einfinden. Tom und Maxi, ich wünsche Euch gutes Gelingen von ganzem Herzen.


----------



## forelle03 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

@Monsterqualle
schliesse mich vollkommen an


----------



## Klimb (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Da stimmer ich dir voll und ganz zu war echt geil nur zu empfehlen


----------



## dkkosta (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Ostseeangelclub*

Wobei meine zwei Jungs und ich kostenlos mit Tom, Maxi und ihrem schicken Boot ca. 6 Stunden auf der Ostsee waren:m! Und zwar mit vollen 100PS zum Fanggrund! Außerdem gab es kaltes Flens für mich und Unterstützung beim Angeln für die Knirpse!
Die Beiden sind schon in Ordnung und haben sich anschließend beim Grillen herzlich für die von uns gegrillten Koteletts bedankt#6!


----------

